Besides “Show Hacker News”, where do you promote your side projects? - metaphyze
======
erikbrodch
Who is your target market? If for example it’s students then you can post a
job on websites like WayUp, look for interns to help you spread the word.
There is a fee on such websites but you do get interns plus people who are
interested in your product to try it in the process. If your target market is
actors for example then you can do similar things in casting websites...get
the idea?

------
metaphyze
Thanks, everyone, for the suggestions. I think the "niche" suggestions were
the most helpful. I haven't had much feedback from Show HN. Just FYI, the
project is a mathematical oriented drawing app for Android. It's here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doodleback...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doodleback.play)

------
jjgreen
My side-projects are mostly mathematical, so I used to post announcements on
usenet sci.math.research pointing to the page on my website. Now I don't
announce at all, I figure that interested people will probably find them via
search and spread the word if the code's any good, ignore it if it's rubbish.
I get some of each :-)

~~~
buboard
unfortunately google is not supportive of newish content these days. if you re
interested in some feedback , would be worth to simply post on reddit or some
other forum, or to a twitter audience if you have the time

------
TekWizely
I see a couple of posts mentioning IndieHackers.

I'd say IH is a great resource for "Side Hustles"

But I think of "Side Projects" as a different thing.

It doesn't look like the place where you post your OSS GitHub project hoping
to find (non-paying) adopters and build a community.

------
Pete-Codes
Twitter is huge.

Indiehackers is great but they will know if you arent contributing as well.

Product Hunt is good for initial launch but don't let the vanity metrics go to
your head.

------
buboard
show hn > reddit > alternativeTo imho. indiehackers and other small
communities are just too little traffic so i feel like i m spamming them.
product hunt is either hit, or miss completely. reddit has /sideprojects and
/imadethis , but you could also promote it to niche subreddits related to your
project

------
TekWizely
The channels I'm trying to use, in order of most success:

* Hacker News

* Dev.to

* Reddit

* Twitter

------
muzani
Mostly niche groups. HN isn't really the right target market.

------
vinrob92
* IndieHackers

* Niche Facebook groups

